# 1st drag cars



## trx (Jan 28, 2005)

Here are a few pics of our first drag cars. been in r/c for a long time. never had a drag car, my boy and i just built these, 2 rj speed pro mods, stock electrics for right now till spring time. when we can acttuly run them outside.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

what motor are you running or going to run?
they look sweat!


----------



## trx (Jan 28, 2005)

J Blaze said:


> what motor are you running or going to run?
> they look sweat!


Right now i have a "new" old trinity monster horse mod in mine,the boys has a 19t komodo dragon in it, tekin speed controls in both. just on 6 cells right now. probably will go lipo and brushless. just need a place to drag in nw. pa. still want a couple of sets of the parma hemi coupe wheels and tires,some more body work with stickers.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like to build one I have a 5700 mm would like to run a funny car or pro stock.
dont have any plase to run.


----------



## trx (Jan 28, 2005)

J Blaze said:


> I would like to build one I have a 5700 mm would like to run a funny car or pro stock.
> dont have any plase to run.


we dont either, gonna build a tree and run in a parking lot.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

The RJ Speed cars are really nice basic drag chassis at a great price. Your Pro Mods look great and its good to hear you have your son involved.
My drag cars are sitting on the shelf for almost 10 years, no place to race them in my area...Yet.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

im trying to get hold of cam to get my pic of my drag car on here. its a saleen body one a cyclone s fame, with a 9t 2xwound motor, no speedo running 6 cells at 1800 for now with a gear of 85t spur and a 23t pinion. i had to order foam tires b/c it was spinning out so bad would get about 5ft and it was tire hope like real drag cars do some times.


----------



## trx (Jan 28, 2005)

Fl Flash said:


> The RJ Speed cars are really nice basic drag chassis at a great price. Your Pro Mods look great and its good to hear you have your son involved.
> My drag cars are sitting on the shelf for almost 10 years, no place to race them in my area...Yet.


Figured rj was a cheap way to get started to see if if would hold or interst, oh yeah it does! I can see some high $ cars in the future, even if there are no tracks around. A Llot of fun..........


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

with the rj speed cars. spend a little extra money and get the metal rear hubs. the plastic one rj gives you set screws will strip out. and hub will slip on axle. also good starter car kit is grand motor sport spec kit. same thing though change the rear hubs
a good setup motor and battery for a 2.0 sec car . is a 6.5 novak and a 2s lipoboth the rj speed and grand motor sport spec have a 11" wheel base . so depending on battery you use can either be a promod /funny car. or a supergas. thats either 3s or 2s lipoim not sure where cloudsville is but we have a track in central jersey


----------



## trx (Jan 28, 2005)

popsss said:


> with the rj speed cars. spend a little extra money and get the metal rear hubs. the plastic one rj gives you set screws will strip out. and hub will slip on axle. also good starter car kit is grand motor sport spec kit. same thing though change the rear hubs
> a good setup motor and battery for a 2.0 sec car . is a 6.5 novak and a 2s lipoboth the rj speed and grand motor sport spec have a 11" wheel base . so depending on battery you use can either be a promod /funny car. or a supergas. thats either 3s or 2s lipoim not sure where cloudsville is but we have a track in central jersey


Thanks for the info, it will be put to use.......


----------



## 440_Dart_Kid (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------

